# Live Plants



## Shadow Bass (Jul 27, 2015)

************************************


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

amazon swords. Even I can grow them.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Swords do like root tabs with iron.. anubias, java fern grow easily in low light, with minimum maintenance.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Aponogetons.....Cryptocorynes...Java Ferns...Anubias...these would be my preferred easy plants.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

java fern, java moss, hygrophila, + hornwort for hard water


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Anacharis and java ferns. My personal favs and so easy.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Duck weed. You don't have to do anything for it to grow. You can neglect it for a year and come back to find it thriving. It is almost impossible to kill.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

noooooooooooooooo big b...never say those evil words...


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

I have duck weed in my guppy and 'Dot" tanks. I actually asked a friend to send it to me in a fish order. It's not hat bad, just a bit of a PITA. You just scoop out large nets full of the stuff and toss is on the garden. No biggie.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Duck weed is the kudzu of the aquatic world. Looks great when it's only a little bit, but when it fills the tank hen you begin to wonder "************ did I get this for".


----------



## Mugwump (Aug 7, 2015)

Duckweed lives of nitrates, so it helps keep your water nice....great for fry too...they feed off the duckweed itself, or the micro-organisms..


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

It is like a cockroach, it won't die.


----------

